# Just got some oriental rollers



## novanod1966 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm so excited. ... just got back into keeping a few birds. My choice: oriental rollers. Got them yesterday, very nice looking squeakers. Have been researching bout their feed, housing, handling....etc. Any advice on these birds would certainly be appreciated.


----------

